# OTG-USB & Flash Drive on the Nexus 7



## The Nexus Project (Jan 1, 2012)

Picked up an OTG-USB cable and a Flash Drive(USB 3.0) for my Nexus 7 because 16GB just isn't enough storage for my needs.And I must say it works perfectly. You just need to grab Stickmount from the Playstore. This is exactly what I needed to expand the limited local storage on my Nexus 7. Now I can put all my media needs(Movies,Music,etc.) on a Flash drive and not compromise my precious internal storage needed for apps,app data,ROM Backups,etc.


----------



## Rob Irizarry (May 31, 2012)

Do you have a link or brand name for the cable?

From my DAGr8 JB AOKP Note


----------



## bhayes444 (May 14, 2012)

Rob Irizarry said:


> Do you have a link or brand name for the cable?
> 
> From my DAGr8 JB AOKP Note


I have a cable that looks just like the one posted. Mine is literally the cheapest one I could find on Amazon. Just do a search there for USB OTG cable and you'll be set.


----------



## The Nexus Project (Jan 1, 2012)

This is the one I purchased. Same Listing,seller,price. Hope this helps.
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Micro-USB-OTG-to-USB-2-0-Adapter-Cable-for-Samsung-Galaxy-S2-i9100-S3-S-III-/150842302603?pt=PDA_Accessories&hash=item231ee6e08b


----------



## crack (Sep 6, 2012)

Hello,

I've been considering a Nexus 7 as a replacement for my wife's clunky laptop while traveling. My main reason for needing this device is to pull pictures off of my DLSR and the Point and Shoot camera. My thoughts were to use the cable you show in the OP connected to a sdcard reader. From there, use picasa to upload the images to our picasa account along with an FTP program in order to backup the pictures to my ftp server. From there I could clean off the pictures from the card and continue on. Will this idea work with that cable? Just want a first hand account before I pull the trigger.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## ridobe (Jun 10, 2011)

crack said:


> Hello,
> 
> I've been considering a Nexus 7 as a replacement for my wife's clunky laptop while traveling. My main reason for needing this device is to pull pictures off of my DLSR and the Point and Shoot camera. My thoughts were to use the cable you show in the OP connected to a sdcard reader. From there, use picasa to upload the images to our picasa account along with an FTP program in order to backup the pictures to my ftp server. From there I could clean off the pictures from the card and continue on. Will this idea work with that cable? Just want a first hand account before I pull the trigger.
> 
> Thanks in advance.


I don't see why not.

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## ridobe (Jun 10, 2011)

The Nexus Project said:


> This is the one I purchased. Same Listing,seller,price. Hope this helps.
> http://www.ebay.com/...=item231ee6e08b


That's the exact same one I bought.


----------



## rebornS14 (Sep 9, 2012)

my cable came with my blurex slim case


----------



## tech-nausea (Oct 20, 2011)

just got one, hooked a usb drive up to it and the nexus - but i am unable to see the files in the folder viewer. am i missing something?


----------



## The Nexus Project (Jan 1, 2012)

tech-nausea said:


> just got one, hooked a usb drive up to it and the nexus - but i am unable to see the files in the folder viewer. am i missing something?


Download stickmount from the playstore. make sure your drive is mounted. Then youll be able to view your files


----------

